# "The Good Wife" | Assume Spoilers....



## vitauta (Sep 12, 2011)

the good wife.  i'm hooked.  before that there was homicide life on the street, and before that there was china beach.  so you see, i don't get hooked very often.  anybody else dying to see what becomes of alicia and will this season now that they finally had a bit of "good timing"? anybody else wishing for alicia and kalinda to find a way to be friends once again?  and more episodes with michael j. fox, and on and on....


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 12, 2011)

vitauta said:
			
		

> the good wife.  i'm hooked.  before that there was homicide life on the street, and before that there was china beach.  so you see, i don't get hooked very often.  anybody else dying to see what becomes of alicia and will this season now that they finally had a bit of "good timing"? anybody else wishing for alicia and kalinda to find a way to be friends once again?  and more episodes with michael j. fox, and on and on....



Love the Good Wife, Vit!


----------



## buckytom (Sep 12, 2011)

grrr, i spent two hours working on getting that darn show encoded into our servers for showtime vod last night. 

f*&^ing metadata.


----------



## vitauta (Sep 13, 2011)

buckytom said:


> grrr, i spent two hours working on getting that darn show encoded into our servers for showtime vod last night.
> 
> f*&^ing metadata.




encoding into your servers--does that involve your having direct access to program content in any way?  why was the encoding of this particular show so frustrating or problematic?  can you dumb it down for us a bit, bt?  this is so fascinating....


----------



## buckytom (Sep 13, 2011)

i'm not sure how you're seeing it, vit.

most entertainment type shows are produced (created/recorded in some way then edited to become an episode) on the west coast. in the past a tape was express shipped to us in ny where it was played back directly on air, or it was "ingested" into another tape or later a computer system so that it could be played back at the appropriate time, and then a delayed play back was done for later time zones. additionally, it was then digitally sent all over the world under a syndication agreement.
btw, most sports and news/current events shows are done in nyc.

more recently, shows are recorded digitally (directly onto a hard drive of sorts), edited, stored in a big hard drive system, then sent digitally via sattelite or a secure internet connection (actually a corporate wan) where our system holds them for playback.

when the shows get here, they're not ready for air. we have to add lots of fcc type technical stuff (captioning, rating, surround sound triggers, tivo crap, broadcaster id, nielsen info, etc) and they have to be quality checked (video and audio) as well as inserting the appropriate local commercials. 

then, the shows are finally broadcast for air, local and national commercials inserted, and then delayed play back for later time zones.

the latest thing , the future of television, is vod, or video on demand. it's a little difficult to described but essentially it's a show with all of the extras including some type of commercials, available through a cable/phone/sat type provider to a computer in your home. your cable box now is basically a little computer doing this already. 

in 20 years you'll think of how silly it was that you used to have to watch tv shows when they were on air, or else you had to record them.

in your flying car on autopilot... 

lol, at any rate, the good wife episode for showtime that airs today had a bad show segment (fluctuating bitrate causing the encoded to crap out), and tomorrow's hawaii 5-o has bad captioning.


oh, i forgot. yes, i get to watch shows anywhere from a day to a week ahead, whenever they're sent for tech checking.

i love to bet people on who was gonna get eliminated from survivor, the amazing race, or what is on letterman's top ten.





i have no life.


----------



## vitauta (Sep 13, 2011)

oh wow.  your job, the way you're describing it, sounds highly technical to me, side by side with glamorous.  before i can get very far following you though, my circuits overload and short out on me...  i'm going to need to sleep on this and come back to it later....


----------



## buckytom (Sep 13, 2011)

lol, it ain't glamorous. it's just a job. seeing famous people gets old really fast, and then it's just more hours away from home than you'd like.


----------



## vitauta (Sep 13, 2011)

where do i sign up for one of them quality tech checking jobs?  is there some kind of gag order in place to keep you from spilling the proverbial beans?  last season's good wife show was preempted so often by an endless stream of "specials" that i am more than ready for this new technology, this vod, to replace my tvs--bring it!  so, bt, what can you tell us about alicia and will's first night together, and the morning after, at work?  are we to despise peter or feel sympathetic toward him, with this new turn of events?  oh this good wife season is going to be sizzling and derailing straight out of the gate....


----------



## jabbur (Sep 13, 2011)

Since they moved it from Tues nights following the NCIS shows, I've kind of lost track of it.  I really enjoyed it before though.


----------



## Kayelle (Sep 13, 2011)

Ahhhhhhhh *The Good Wife* is right at the top of my favorite shows!!  The characters are so complex that they make for outstanding  television. The title of the show is unfortunate because I think it turns people off, as does the wrong title for a great book. I can't think of another title however.  Colinda is a particularly fascinating character but I wish she wouldn't mumble as it drives me crazy trying to hear what she said. 

My DVD is all set to go for the new season and I can hardly wait!!

The Good Wife
CSI NY
Law and Order
CSI 
Law and Order (SVU)
Criminal Minds
Blue Bloods
Hawaii Five O

Love them all


----------



## vitauta (Sep 13, 2011)

jabbur said:


> Since they moved it from Tues nights following the NCIS shows, I've kind of lost track of it.  I really enjoyed it before though.



no need to lose track of this show, jabbur.  it is already airing on cbs, sunday nights at 10:00 p.m., eastern time.  even the reruns they are showing now are well worth watching, at least for me.  it's so easy to miss even critical information in this show.  i'm picking up on a lot of things second time through....


----------



## vitauta (Sep 14, 2011)

vitauta said:


> no need to lose track of this show, jabbur.  it is already airing on cbs, sunday nights at 10:00 p.m., eastern time.  even the reruns they are showing now are well worth watching, at least for me.  it's so easy to miss even critical information in this show.  i'm picking up on a lot of things second time through....



oops, i should have said 9.00 p.m., eastern time, not 10.00.  and new shows will begin on september 25, 2011.  julianna margulies, guesting on letterman tonight, describes the first episode of good wife as "steamy".  you don't want to miss that, now do you....?


----------



## buckytom (Sep 14, 2011)

lol, sorry, i can't give out any details. a few years ago they started a thing where we have to sign documents every few years stating that we'll keep things secret, no conflict of interest type stuff, and so on.

some shows like survivor really protect their secrecy. they black out any feeds through our building and only 1 or two people are allowed to see the semi final before it's aired a few hours later, and then the final is done live.


----------



## vitauta (Sep 14, 2011)

buckytom said:


> lol, sorry, i can't give out any details. a few years ago they started a thing where we have to sign documents every few years stating that we'll keep things secret, no conflict of interest type stuff, and so on.
> 
> some shows like survivor really protect their secrecy. they black out any feeds through our building and only 1 or two people are allowed to see the semi final before it's aired a few hours later, and then the final is done live.



i know, i know, bt - jk-ing around with that one....must be difficult to enforce those privacy contracts though....


----------



## vitauta (Sep 18, 2011)

just a reminder, everybody--the good wife is on tonight at 9:00pm et.  c'mon, what else do you have to do at nine o'clock anyway?  it will be something interesting to talk about tomorrow....


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 18, 2011)

vitauta said:


> just a reminder, everybody--the good wife is on tonight at 9:00pm et.  c'mon, what else do you have to do at nine o'clock anyway?  it will be something interesting to talk about tomorrow....



I was thinking of cleaning my ears with knitting needles right about then...


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 18, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> I was thinking of cleaning my ears with knitting needles right about then...



I take that to mean it's not one of your faves, Princess?


----------



## vitauta (Sep 19, 2011)

nuts, it finally hit me that tgw has been dumped into that horrible sunday night time slot!!!  it's the one that is delayed by sunday football games or other sports for the entire season--beginning with 60 minutes and on through until monday morning!!  i hate it, hate it, hate it--you never know what time your sunday night shows will be on, and have to switch back and forth until the green turf, the numbered jerseys, the helmets and packed stadiums disappear from view....


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 19, 2011)

I feel your pain, Vit!


----------



## vitauta (Sep 19, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> I feel your pain, Vit!




nope--you're poking fun at me, dawg.  not nice. not nice at all.  and so not like you either, dawg....


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 19, 2011)

vitauta said:
			
		

> nope--you're poking fun at me, dawg.  not nice. not nice at all.  and so not like you either, dawg....



Not at all, Vit!  I hate it when my stuff gets preempted by football, golf, Nascar, Country Music Awards.  I am a creature of habit!  Just don't mess with Survivor!


----------



## SherryDAmore (Sep 22, 2011)

You can watch episodes of the Good Wife, by going to CBS.com. And I love the Good Wife, too.  Sex, religion, politics, relationships - it's all there.

I also love Castle.  Prime Suspect starts tonight, but the BBC version with Helen Mirren was one of my all time favorites.  I don't watch reality shows, or sports, so the pickin's are pretty slim.  I used to have HGTV on all the time, but now that they have become the Real Estate Network, I rarely even know what's on.  Miss my decorating shows, and Christopher Lowell and Lynnette Jennings.  Ah, well......


----------



## vitauta (Sep 22, 2011)

SherryDAmore said:


> You can watch episodes of the Good Wife, by going to CBS.com. And I love the Good Wife, too.  Sex, religion, politics, relationships - it's all there.
> 
> I also love Castle.  Prime Suspect starts tonight, but the BBC version with Helen Mirren was one of my all time favorites.  I don't watch reality shows, or sports, so the pickin's are pretty slim.  I used to have HGTV on all the time, but now that they have become the Real Estate Network, I rarely even know what's on.  Miss my decorating shows, and Christopher Lowell and Lynnette Jennings.  Ah, well......




oh good, kindred spirits...just recently started watching castle--mystery, romance, quirky humor--great package.  am also looking forward to prime suspect tonight.  there has been precious little tv worth watching lately--i have no cable stations.  but i'm really super primed for tgw premiere that will air this sunday night at 9:00 (or later, depending on sports scheduling on cbs)


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 22, 2011)

vitauta said:


> oh good, kindred spirits...just recently started watching castle--mystery, romance, quirky humor--great package.  am also looking forward to prime suspect tonight.  there has been precious little tv worth watching lately--i have no cable stations.  but i'm really super primed for tgw premiere that will air this sunday night at 9:00 (or later, depending on sports scheduling on cbs)



Love Castle (I NEVER miss it), will be watching Prime Suspect.


----------



## vitauta (Sep 22, 2011)

alright, i'm watching prime suspect right now, and i'm liking what i'm seeing. i don't know helen mirren, but i know already that i'm impressed with maria bello's performance, that she's gonna do this american version of ps proud...don't ya just love a strong woman (who breaks just like a little girl)?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 22, 2011)

Prime Suspect is being recorded...watching The mentalist.  Really enjoyed Person of Interest.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Sep 23, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Prime Suspect is being recorded...watching The mentalist.  Really enjoyed Person of Interest.



Oh, I like The Mentalist. I've been looking forward to the return of it, Fringe, Chuck and Castle.


----------



## vitauta (Sep 25, 2011)

get your popcorn ready, find cbs on your tv dial.  the premiere episode of the good wife airs tonight at 9:00 eastern time--see you there!


----------



## vitauta (Sep 26, 2011)

prediction:  alicia and will will not last long as lovers. s'gonna get complicated Real Quick.... nice to see alicia shedding her cocoon, stretching and spreading her wings though....stay tuned, ashton kutcher will be showing off more of his attributes in a half hour on 2 1/2 men.  him and cryer are good together....


----------



## SherryDAmore (Sep 26, 2011)

> homicide life on the street


 Vitauta:  If you like HLOS, and you haven't seen it yet, rent the entire run of "The Wire," which was, aside from St. Elsewhere, and Hill Street Blues, the best show that was ever on TV.  

Forgot about "The Mentalist."  Another handsome Aussie.  So many, so little time....


----------



## vitauta (Sep 26, 2011)

SherryDAmore said:


> Vitauta:  If you like HLOS, and you haven't seen it yet, rent the entire run of "The Wire," which was, aside from St. Elsewhere, and Hill Street Blues, the best show that was ever on TV.
> 
> Forgot about "The Mentalist."  Another handsome Aussie.  So many, so little time....




so, am i renting the wire like i buy kindle ebooks?  is wire a forerunner of hlos?  not sure i'm understanding....


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 26, 2011)

Ashton is a homegrown Iowa boy.  And he's dressed in a towel right now.  Life is good.


----------



## vitauta (Sep 26, 2011)

Dawgluver said:


> Ashton is a homegrown Iowa boy.  And he's dressed in a towel right now.  Life is good.





what, your dh (designated hitter?) gone on his trip already?


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 26, 2011)

vitauta said:
			
		

> what, your dh (designated hitter?) gone on his trip already?



Hey, I may be old, but I'm not dead, Vit!


----------



## babetoo (Sep 28, 2011)

vitauta said:


> prediction: alicia and will will not last long as lovers. s'gonna get complicated Real Quick.... nice to see alicia shedding her cocoon, stretching and spreading her wings though....stay tuned, ashton kutcher will be showing off more of his attributes in a half hour on 2 1/2 men. him and cryer are good together....


 

love both, but my special friends are the cast from ncis, and most of the law and orders. boy i miss, homicide ,life on the street. i loved hill street blues. criminal minds is always wonderful


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 29, 2011)

Person of Interest, tomorrow night.  I'm making sure it's being recorded.


----------



## vitauta (Oct 2, 2011)

you ready?  it's the good wife night. don't they know that new lovers, acting cold and dismissive, pointedly ignoring each other is a very obvious signal to others that they've got it going on?  alicia and will not keep their affair a secret another week the way they are acting!  tonight is andy rooney's last bit on 60 minutes--did ya know he's 92 friggin years old?


----------



## vitauta (Oct 4, 2011)

truth be told, i don't really much care if alicia and will's affair is a brief one. will posed the question "what if we had good timing for once", and they got that, they deserved that, but now alicia can move on with her new life as an independent woman....


----------



## SherryDAmore (Oct 7, 2011)

Vit, just now saw your question.  "The Wire" can be rented from Netflix.  It was written and produced by the same people who gave us Homicide: Life on the Street.  (And was just as ignored by the Emmy folks, which is why I don't watch the award show....)


----------



## Max Sutton (Oct 9, 2011)

*"The Good Wife" fan*

"The Good Wife" is the best TV series on TV.


----------



## vitauta (Oct 9, 2011)

what does it say about my life that the good wife has become the spotlight of my sundays?  nonetheless, it is something to look forward to--a*****e.   i like alicia's gay brother. they have a very real and natural onscreen sibling connection.  episodes with him are always extra special, i think...


----------



## SharonT (Oct 15, 2011)

vitauta said:


> truth be told, i don't really much care if alicia and will's affair is a brief one. will posed the question "what if we had good timing for once", and they got that, they deserved that, but now alicia can move on with her new life as an independent woman....



Anything is okay with me, as long as she doesn't get back with _Peter_.


----------



## vitauta (Oct 23, 2011)

i wish they would import a hot new love interest for alicia to fall in love with.  seems to me, neither peter nor will are worthy of her affections.  tgw shines alone, like an oasis in a barren sunday tv desertscape.  well, amazing race is still an okay show, but definitely in decline....


----------



## vitauta (Oct 30, 2011)

well, here it is sunday again, and once again i am anticipating tgw show being on later.  this is, i image, not much different from all those football fans who are looking forward to tonight's dallas vs. eagles game.  though other than watching vick's performance, i really can't see it.  (go eagles)


----------



## vitauta (Nov 6, 2011)

the good wife show was super intense tonight--soo good.  i love it when a legal case gets all tangled up with the cia, homeland security, foreign governments, etc., leaving everyone scrambling for a foothold, including the judge....alicia needs a new hairstylist--she is an almost-beautiful woman with abominably thick clumpy hair and overgrown bangs that make her look so out-of-step and old.  stop with the ill-fitting wigs already....


----------



## vitauta (Nov 20, 2011)

good wife night, folks.  hey,  looks like alicia and will are about to be busted tonight.  a preview clip shows diane telling will that he is being investigated because he is sleeping with his (peter's) wife, and to STOP it!  and didya see how cary turns and walks away from kalinda's seductive embrace?  betcha he'll be back like a moth to the flame....what about alicia's mother-in-law trying to break into her computer, and pawing through her laundry and finding alicia's sexy black lingerie?  what a malicious old woman...obsessed with her son's success and well-being?


----------



## vitauta (Dec 2, 2011)

what is going on with the good wife?  no show aired last week.  not good....


----------



## SherryDAmore (Dec 2, 2011)

vitauta said:


> what is going on with the good wife? no show aired last week. not good....


 
The nets don't waste their good shows during the holidays.  They can rerun Rudolph or Charlie Brown, which they probably own (no royalties) and get some ratings.  People are busy shopping and entertaining.  Even with DVRs and watching on the computer, advertisers want first crack at the bigger audience. 

TGW will be back;  heartbroken that "Prime Suspect" was canceled.  USA Today used to publish the ratings, but I can't find them anymore.  Very worried about my new fave, "Person of Interest."  Love that show!!


----------



## vitauta (Dec 2, 2011)

i am highly distressed to see maria bello's prime suspect canceled.  the chemistry between her and the actor playing her irish father on the show was uncommonly evocative and authentic.  i don't think, but don't know, that person of interest is in any kind of trouble.  the show just gets better and better with every passing week.  how do you happen to have so much information about the entertainment scene, sherry?


----------



## SherryDAmore (Dec 2, 2011)

vitauta said:


> how do you happen to have so much information about the entertainment scene, sherry?


\

Originally from California, worked in television/music/trained to be a makeup artist.  (Mom insisted I go back to college, and "abandon that nonsense") so I got a degree in Industrial Relations (HR) where after 30 years I was thanked for my years of service and all the $$ I saved them, but they could get an import for a lot less, so goodbye, Sherry.  Most of my friends work/worked in the business.


----------



## vitauta (Dec 2, 2011)

SherryDAmore said:


> \
> 
> Originally from California, worked in television/music/trained to be a makeup artist.  (Mom insisted I go back to college, and "abandon that nonsense") so I got a degree in Industrial Relations (HR) where after 30 years I was thanked for my years of service and all the $$ I saved them, but they could get an import for a lot less, so goodbye, Sherry.  Most of my friends work/worked in the business.



that's disgusting and obscene what was done to you, sherry.  it is shameful the way many thousands, (hundreds of thousands?) valuable employees have been replaced, robbed of their livelihood, in this country--and continue on this way today....


----------



## SherryDAmore (Dec 2, 2011)

vitauta said:


> that's disgusting and obscene what was done to you, sherry. it is shameful the way many thousands, (hundreds of thousands?) valuable employees have been replaced, robbed of their livelihood, in this country--and continue on this way today....


 
At the time, it was very upsetting, but after that, some friends and I formed a nice little consulting group, and did well with that for a good while until the economy tanked.  But I heard on the ABC news tonight that the economy appears to be picking up!  Anyway, I have more time to cook, scrapbook, do genealogy, etc.  I feel sorry for people where the entire family is out of work.


----------



## MostlyWater (Dec 5, 2011)

SharonT said:


> Anything is okay with me, as long as she doesn't get back with _Peter_.



I'm REALLY afraid she might. Did you catch how she called him "my  husband" and then when he was in her house, when they were looking for Gracie, she looked at her lacy nightie with (insert some sorst of appropriate adjective here).


----------



## vitauta (Dec 5, 2011)

i don't believe there is any danger of alicia and peter reuniting.  their common parental concern for gracie while she was missing had them caught up in an emotional moment together--nothing intimate there.  alicia blames herself and her affair with will for gracie's disappearance--she should have been a better, more vigilant mother.  the black teddy is seen as a symbol of alicia's self-indulgence.  she is disgusted at herself for her sexual involvement and believes her punishment is gracie going missing.  the affair with will cannot survive alicia's  morality crisis--she cannot be a good mother and lover at the same time....


----------



## SharonT (Dec 6, 2011)

I didn't see it that way at the time... but now I wonder...   I think she was feeling guilty for neglecting the kids, maybe, but it could be because she works too much (is she tempted at all to go to work for Michael J. Fox?).   So interesting that Diane assumed Will was letting her go (per Diane's instructions) when really he'd NEVER do that.   I'm still hoping that doesn't mean she goes back to Peter.


----------



## SherryDAmore (Dec 9, 2011)

Forgot to look at the ratings for TGW, but "Person of Interest" did well - the best so far.  Yay.  

TV Ratings Thursday: ‘X Factor,’ ‘Bones,’ ‘Big Bang,’ ‘Community,’ ‘Parks’ Decline; ‘Person Of Interest’ & ‘Mentalist’ Rise, But… - Ratings | TVbytheNumbers


----------



## vitauta (Dec 9, 2011)

SherryDAmore said:


> Forgot to look at the ratings for TGW, but "Person of Interest" did well - the best so far.  Yay.
> 
> TV Ratings Thursday: ‘X Factor,’ ‘Bones,’ ‘Big Bang,’ ‘Community,’ ‘Parks’ Decline; ‘Person Of Interest’ & ‘Mentalist’ Rise, But… - Ratings | TVbytheNumbers



i like that they're giving jim caviezel more depth as a character, more involvement on a human level.  he is good looking enough that he doesn't need to be constantly shown in the dark and in the shadows, either.  the writing in this show, and also in unforgettable, is definitely improving, allowing for character development and complexity.


----------



## vitauta (Dec 11, 2011)

don't forget to watch the good wife tonight!   it should be a pivotal episode, with unresolved issues and loose ends dangling dangerously and enticingly all over the place....


----------



## SherryDAmore (Dec 11, 2011)

I really hope Alicia forgives Kalinda and they reunite.  I always liked their relationship.  Kalinda is I think, the best character.  So mysterious and layered and sooooo talented.  Very treacherous/but well meaning.


----------



## MostlyWater (Dec 12, 2011)

What's with Kalinda pulling out an accent every so often?


----------



## SherryDAmore (Dec 12, 2011)

Archie Panjabi is British.  I hear it too.  Probably doesn't hear it herself.  DH is Aussie and swears up and down he 'doesn't have an accent.'


----------



## MostlyWater (Dec 12, 2011)

I know she's not American and that's fine.  It just seems to me that she turns it on every so often.


----------



## Katie H (Dec 12, 2011)

Pretty interesting episode last night and Peter certainly threw his weight/position around.  Definitely thinks a lot of himself.

And, I agree, I hope Alicia and Kalinda patch things up.


----------



## MostlyWater (Dec 13, 2011)

I'm afraid Alicia is going to sleep with Peter.  When they're together, or speaking on the phone, she doesn't have hate in her voice/eye.


----------



## SharonT (Dec 13, 2011)

That business with Peter and the prep school principal showed his true colors... I think the writers are hinting that he really is a criminal and should be in prison.


----------



## SherryDAmore (Dec 13, 2011)

That's what makes this show so good.....the twists and turns.  Told DH about Kalinda's accent popping up, and he said, it's probably deliberate; after all, she turned out to be Lilo.  More mystery.  We'll probably find out something we never knew about Peter and Kalinda.  

I still hope Kalinda and Alicia reconcile.  It always seems that lead female characters on TV shows never have any close galpals, and they were so opposite, but had fun together.  I always had the idea that Kalinda didn't willingly sleep with Peter; but like finding Grace, she didn't want Alicia to know.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 13, 2011)

I *love* this show and it's characters, especially Kalinda but she drives me up a wall!

Am I the only one who thinks she *mumbles*? It's so darn hard to understand her sometimes and she hardly moves her lips when she talks either. Sometimes I have to run it back two or three times to make out what she said. *So frustrating !!*


----------



## MostlyWater (Dec 14, 2011)

She DOES mumble.  I guess she doesn't want to be  understood sometimes; that's part of her mystery.

As far as the Peter versus the Headmistress thing, I would have phrased it differently.  If I were him, I would have played up the "It's not wise to go against me" line, rather than the "You don't say no to me".  

I understand that Alicia wants her kids back in the school she trusts but I don't know that Peter agrees; the fact that he went to bat for this so strongly for her belief makes me feel like they might reconcile, at least in Soap Opera fashion.


----------



## SharonT (Dec 14, 2011)

MostlyWater said:


> As far as the Peter versus the Headmistress thing, I would have phrased it differently.  If I were him, I would have played up the "It's not wise to go against me" line, rather than the "You don't say no to me".
> 
> I understand that Alicia wants her kids back in the school she trusts but I don't know that Peter agrees; the fact that he went to bat for this so strongly for her belief makes me feel like they might reconcile, at least in Soap Opera fashion.



But he really was using the power of his office to coerce her into enrolling the kids... and if that's not illegal, it's not much of a stretch to believe that he was guilty of whatever other shenanigans he was in jail for to begin with!   I think he's headed for a fall - and not back into Alicia's arms!


----------



## SherryDAmore (Dec 14, 2011)

SharonT said:


> But he really was using the power of his office to coerce her into enrolling the kids... and if that's not illegal, it's not much of a stretch to believe that he was guilty of whatever other shenanigans he was in jail for to begin with! I think he's headed for a fall - and not back into Alicia's arms!


 
This IS Chicago/Illinois politics.....


----------



## vitauta (Dec 15, 2011)

MostlyWater said:


> She DOES mumble.  I guess she doesn't want to be  understood sometimes; that's part of her mystery.
> 
> As far as the Peter versus the Headmistress thing, I would have phrased it differently.  If I were him, I would have played up the "It's not wise to go against me" line, rather than the "You don't say no to me".
> 
> I understand that Alicia wants her kids back in the school she trusts but I don't know that Peter agrees; the fact that he went to bat for this so strongly for her belief makes me feel like they might reconcile, at least in Soap Opera fashion.



boy, this last episode of tgw sure stirred up some real interest and also some welcomed discussions, didn't it?  i just wanted to say that i don't think peter will get back into alicia's good graces with his strong-arm tactics with the headmistress.  remember, alicia was under the impression that peter got his way by using his CHARM, not brute power.  when she learns that he used threats to get the kids accepted at the school--and it WILL eventually come out--peter will look less appealing than ever, and his character will need to be evaluated anew.  i too heartily support alicia and kalinda's reconciliation, and i think we saw a little bit of that starting to happen in this show....


----------



## MostlyWater (Dec 15, 2011)

I guess we will see IF and WHEN she finds out.


----------



## SherryDAmore (Dec 16, 2011)

I was leafing through a 'Rolling Stone" and there was and article about  the new people on TV shows;  Alan Cumming was one, and it said that his character, Eli Gold is named the same as "Ari Gold" on Entourage - after Rahm Emmanuel and his brother Ari. 

Thought it was interesting.


----------



## SherryDAmore (Jan 8, 2012)

Oh, no!!  The Good Wife is new tonight, and so is Downton Abbey.  Gotta fire up the DVR and then decide which one will have to wait.


----------



## vitauta (Jan 8, 2012)

must be a blue moon tonight.  who do i thank for my introduction to downton abbey?  i'm hooked!  sherry, where can i view last season's episodes?  i have plenty of time, thanks to lousy network tv rosters of late....tgw is mighty stingy w/new episodes this season.  just how long and far do they think they can string along their loyal viewers?  tgw, with all its fits and starts, is beginning to lose some of its appeal--i'm getting weary with the waiting, and with the lack of continuity of the story line....


----------



## SharonT (Jan 14, 2012)

vitauta said:


> where can i view last season's episodes? ....


 You can watch Season 1 at the PBS website.   Also on Netflix (streamable) if you have that.  Maybe Hulu?


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 14, 2012)

Steve and I spent the last week watching all seven episodes of Downton Abbey, season one with Netflix.  I'm so glad someone here mentioned it or I would have never known about it.  *WOW.......*talk about hooked!!  We'll watch season two at the PBS website.


----------



## vitauta (Jan 14, 2012)

SharonT said:


> You can watch Season 1 at the PBS website.   Also on Netflix (streamable) if you have that.  Maybe Hulu?




thank you, sharon. no netflix or any such movie plan--leastways not yet....


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 14, 2012)

Vit, go here.......you can watch it on your computer.

Downton Abbey | Masterpiece | PBS


----------



## vitauta (Jan 14, 2012)

Kayelle said:


> Vit, go here.......you can watch it on your computer.
> 
> Downton Abbey | Masterpiece | PBS




got it!  thanks, kayelle--only thing is, all of the season one episodes will be expiring on 1-17-12.  that's three days!  i may have to do some marathon sessions....


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 14, 2012)

vitauta said:


> got it!  thanks, kayelle--only thing is, all of the season one episodes will be expiring on 1-17-12.  that's three days!  i may have to do some marathon sessions....



Pop some corn, put your feet up and enjoy Vit!!  Seven hours of fantastic free entertainment over a span of three days sounds right to me. We won't tell.

You won't get bored, trust me.


----------



## vitauta (Jan 15, 2012)

omg, i can't believe it!  my tv guide shows another new episode of the good wife is scheduled to air tonight--that's TWO new shows in successive weeks, good news, if true....


----------



## vitauta (Mar 4, 2012)

well, tgw is airing another new show tonight.  i'm not sure, but this might be the first new show since i last posted on 1-15.  this is not acceptable.  also, with this sunday night time slot, the show is getting preempted at least once every month.  between that and repeat shows, tgw is losing its former glow....


----------



## SherryDAmore (Mar 5, 2012)

I don't like the move to Sunday night.  One of the reasons I hink it's been so long, or at least spotty, for a new show is all of the stupid award shows.  I don't know why they don't show those shows on Saturday.  

I missed one, I guess, where Will got suspended.  I was  going to look for it on-line today.  And it looks as though Kalinda and Alicia are at least friendly again.


----------



## MostlyWater (Mar 5, 2012)

the plot is definitely thickening !!!!!


----------



## vitauta (Mar 5, 2012)

will's sisters--totally unbelievable!  the writers really dropped the ball on that entire segment.  i like that will is finally allowed to show his more human and vulnerable side.  also it is nice to see diane's role in the firm elevated as will's six month term of suspension has him incapacitated.  we feel the firm is secure with diane and her capable hands at the helm....


----------



## vitauta (Mar 11, 2012)

they're promising another new episode of the good wife tonight.  let's see, do i still give a crap....


----------



## SharonT (Mar 11, 2012)

I still think it's one of the best things on tv...


----------



## MostlyWater (Mar 19, 2012)

Who thinks she might buy her former house back, and Peter will live there too ?


----------



## Katie H (Mar 19, 2012)

She's teeter-tottered about deciding about the house but, with the $$ bonus, she may be closer to making the move.  Not sure about Peter as there seems to be some sort of a wedge forming between them in spite of the few "glimmers."

Nice program last night and I was saddened to see that Parkinson's is claiming more of Michael J. Fox's self.  His speech was clearly different from the last time he appeared on the show.  Still, he's cheated the disease quite nicely...for a very long while.


----------



## SherryDAmore (Mar 19, 2012)

I loved last night's episode.  AND it looks like Alicia and Kalinda might be friends again.  I miss that.  So many TV shows have strong women who never seem to have great friends.


----------



## SharonT (Mar 19, 2012)

Matthew Perry!   Oh, this just gets better and better.


----------



## MostlyWater (Mar 20, 2012)

I REALLY don't want her to sleep with him.  I REALLY DON'T.


----------



## vitauta (Mar 20, 2012)

with who, matthew perry?   i hope that's not a possibility....


----------



## SherryDAmore (Mar 20, 2012)

I loved, loved, loved, it that the very mature Diane, was juggling two HOT dates!  

Oh, yeah, now......


----------



## vitauta (Mar 20, 2012)

diane's mature beauty is a sweet sexy blossoming flower....


----------



## MostlyWater (Mar 21, 2012)

Peter.  I don't want her to sleep with Peter !!!


----------



## vitauta (Mar 21, 2012)

no, that would be repulsive


----------



## Cerise (Mar 21, 2012)

Never watched it, but I can't wait for "Mad Men" this Sunday on AMC.


----------



## vitauta (Sep 30, 2012)

first show of the season--the good wife just gets better and better!  and alicia has at long last found a good hair dresser--she looks years younger now....


----------



## vitauta (Sep 30, 2012)

love, love, love this show!  hate, hate, hate this sunday night time slot!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Oct 1, 2012)

I think this is a brilliant show


----------



## Katie H (Oct 1, 2012)

Great job last night of "planting seeds" of potential ways the story can go.  Really enjoyed the first episode of the season.


----------



## vitauta (Mar 17, 2013)

TGW is on tonight, guys!  it's been 6 months since anyone has posted here, so i'm probably only talking to myself by now.  but there's nothing new in that, either. this show just keeps getting better and better as time goes by.  can it be season four already?  alicia and kalinda have never looked more radiant.  peter and will are noticably aging, and not in a good way at all.  new characters on the show continue to be pitch perfect choices, and add to the rich texture of this wonderful cast.  i wish there were more shows of this caliber on the air.  couldn't they at least cast off a few spinoffs from this goldmine?


----------



## MostlyWater (Mar 17, 2013)

Hehehehehehe

I knew Alicia would sleep with Peter.


----------



## vitauta (Mar 17, 2013)

MostlyWater said:


> Hehehehehehe
> 
> I knew Alicia would sleep with Peter.





how did you know that?  it surprised me somewhat.  do you think it was something they wrote in to please the fans?  will she and will hook up again, even by mistake?  and what about poor carey?  poor guy, he can't even get any pity sex.  cute as he is, too....


----------



## vitauta (Mar 17, 2013)

oh yeah, cagney and lacey are back, and they are on the case....


----------



## MostlyWater (Mar 20, 2013)

vitauta said:


> how did you know that?  it surprised me somewhat.  do you think it was something they wrote in to please the fans?  will she and will hook up again, even by mistake?  and what about poor carey?  poor guy, he can't even get any pity sex.  cute as he is, too....



Are you kidding?  didn't you notice when alicia would visit him and they'd cut away, then show her buttoning up her clothes?  she slept with him several times this season !!


----------



## vitauta (Apr 27, 2013)

MostlyWater said:


> Are you kidding?  didn't you notice when alicia would visit him and they'd cut away, then show her buttoning up her clothes?  she slept with him several times this season !!




i didn't say it wasn't obvious once alicia and peter got intimate again.  i said i didn't see it coming.  i don't care that he will win the election, but  hope alicia doesn't give peter another chance at their marriage.  i don't think very highly of will either.  i wish they would bring in a new love interest for alicia, one who is more worthy of her love....


----------



## vitauta (May 5, 2013)

it's good wife night tonight!  peter has won the election for governor, but not without some illegal ballot box stuffing, it seems.  it appears alicia is about to leave her job to help form a new law firm with cary.  i hope this means she has decided not to renew her marriage vows with peter....


----------



## Kayelle (May 6, 2013)

vitauta said:


> it's good wife night tonight!  peter has won the election for governor, but not without some illegal ballot box stuffing, it seems.  it appears alicia is about to leave her job to help form a new law firm with cary.  i hope this means she has decided not to renew her marriage vows with peter....



I loved the last scene of the closing episode at the apartment,Vit! I sure expected her to be waiting for Will to arrive to share the wine, and a new life with him. When she opened the door to Cary and accepted his partnership offer it blew me away!
I think she accepted the offer mainly to distance herself from the pent up passions she has for Will, now that she's the  "good wife" of the Governor. Regardless of the reasons, the courtroom fireworks will fly next season with the two firms butting heads. I also hope Michael J. Fox will be back..love the guy. I can hardly wait for next season!!


----------



## vitauta (Sep 1, 2013)

good news for Good Wife fans!  you can now view all four seasons of TGW show on hulu!  i just finished re-watching the show's pilot episode, couldn't help myself.  what an intelligent, well-written, splendidly acted series this has turned out to be!  i'm psyched for season 5 to begin!


----------



## Max Sutton (Sep 7, 2013)

*Good Wife fan*

I'm looking forward to a brand new season of "The Good Wife" starting this month.


----------



## vitauta (Sep 26, 2013)

congrats to carrie preston, who won an emmy for best guest performance on the good wife. what a remarkable talent!   
it's a shame the good wife's team of writers wasn't recognized at the emmys this year for their magnificant efforts.


----------



## Mad Cook (Sep 26, 2013)

Kayelle said:


> I loved the last scene of the closing episode at the apartment,Vit! I sure expected her to be waiting for Will to arrive to share the wine, and a new life with him. When she opened the door to Cary and accepted his partnership offer it blew me away!
> I think she accepted the offer mainly to distance herself from the pent up passions she has for Will, now that she's the "good wife" of the Governor. Regardless of the reasons, the courtroom fireworks will fly next season with the two firms butting heads. I also hope Michael J. Fox will be back..love the guy. I can hardly wait for next season!!


M.J.F  still working? I read a few years back that he has Parkinson's Disease.


----------



## vitauta (Sep 26, 2013)

michael j. fox still working?  i'll say!  his new tv show premiers tonight on nbc at 8/9pm, eastern/central.


----------



## SherryDAmore (Oct 28, 2013)

Did I miss something?  Kalinda is betraying Alicia and Carey?  When brought that on?  Did I miss an episode?


----------



## Kayelle (Oct 29, 2013)

I was wondering about that too Sherry, although I've never missed an episode. It looks like  Kalinda is going to be a "double agent" but I don't know what her motive is other than money. Anyone else?


----------



## vitauta (Oct 29, 2013)

that was an AWESOME show!  bold in so many ways.  i can't wait to see how things shake out.  this is the first show in which i am breaking with the past, to give peter some earned respect.  his passion and loyalty in backing his wife shows his love more than anything he has done previously, reckless as it may be.  i have no explanation for kalinda's behavior.  she is as always, a difficult character to read, and things are almost never what they seem with her....as for diane, i don't see how she can recoup after her betrayal of alicia and carey....


----------



## vitauta (Nov 1, 2013)

has anyone else had the thought that will's character might get killed off this season?


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 1, 2013)

Killed off? Why would you think that Vit? He's such a slimy bad boy I can't imagine why he would be out of the picture. Everything about him makes my skin crawl.


----------



## vitauta (Nov 2, 2013)

i'm thinking lockhart and gardner have to fold, right?  no way alicia's firm is going to lose this battle.  so, i'm thinking who is dispensible here? does anybody see another linkup with alicia and will? hell no.  moving forward, who will be left standing when the smoke clears?


----------



## Katie H (Nov 2, 2013)

Two possibles per Kalinda.  She may be playing both ends against the middle to see how she'll fare out the best, or...she's garnering information under the radar for Alicia and Cary.


----------



## vitauta (Nov 2, 2013)

astute observations, katie. above all else, kalinda is a survivor.  as always before,  she will land on her feet, and smarly so, as felines are known to do. kalinda is also a fiercly loyal friend. i believe she has strategicalllly positioned herself between the two law firms, that she is several steps ahead of everyone else, and that it will soon be revealed that she has not once, in fact, moved away from alicia's side.


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 9, 2014)

I just had to bring this thread back after seeing the "People's Choice" awards last night...

*Best TV Drama goes to "The Good Wife"!! 
*


----------



## cave76 (Jan 10, 2014)

"Best TV Drama goes to "The Good Wife"!!" 

Ditto!


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 10, 2014)

Did you see the PC awards Cave? Juliannna Margulies looked terrible. I don't know if it was her odd makeup or botched surgery. She's such a beautiful woman, I hope it's not the latter. Check it out..

'The Good Wife' Scores At People's Choice Awards - Starpulse.com


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 10, 2014)

vitauta said:


> the good wife. i'm hooked. before that there was homicide life on the street, and before that there was china beach. so you see, i don't get hooked very often. anybody else dying to see what becomes of alicia and will this season now that they finally had a bit of "good timing"? anybody else wishing for alicia and kalinda to find a way to be friends once again? and more episodes with michael j. fox, and on and on....


I did when it first came on but life got in the way and I lost the plot, literally, and don't seem to be able to catch up.


----------



## cave76 (Jan 10, 2014)

Kayelle, No, I didn't see them but that pic you sent sure isn't flattering, to say the least!

But I doubt if many of these stars are as good looking in person as when under all the make-up/right lighting/good camera angles and correct lenses in a show.

I wish I could have those for ME!
Oh, and take off a few pounds too.

Which brings up a thought----- all the women on TV and the movies are probably 'encouraged' (threatened?) to lose a lot of weight because the camera adds 10 lbs.

Losing weight to be a size 2 probably doesn't help your face when you're past 20 years old.


----------



## Mad Cook (Jan 10, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Did you see the PC awards Cave? Juliannna Margulies looked terrible. I don't know if it was her odd makeup or botched surgery. She's such a beautiful woman, I hope it's not the latter. Check it out..
> 
> 'The Good Wife' Scores At People's Choice Awards - Starpulse.com


She appears to have very scraggy forearms in the photo. Perhaps too much slimming or illness ? Or age - she's no spring chicken.


----------



## cave76 (Jan 10, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> She appears to have very scraggy forearms in the photo. Perhaps too much slimming or illness?



That's what I thought too.

I just hate seeing otherwise very nice looking women that have kneecaps bigger than their thighs!


----------



## Kayelle (Jan 10, 2014)

Mad Cook said:


> She appears to have very scraggy forearms in the photo. Perhaps too much slimming or illness ? Or age - she's no spring chicken.



 No spring chicken? I think she's a spring chicken! She was born in 1966.

By the way, are you all enjoying Stockard Channing who plays her off the wall mother? She's my age.


----------



## Breathing Couch (Jan 11, 2014)

She's younger than m, hehehehe.  and she has a young child at home, too!


----------



## vitauta (Mar 17, 2014)

look, i have no problem with alicia's having a love affair--but pu-leez, NOT with will again!  he is no good for her.  he and peter are both wrong, bad, toxic for alicia,  each in his own way.  the affair from before with alicia and will felt real, almost destined, in a way--wrong, but real.  this time, i'm not even feelin' it--it all looks so awkward and fake, like bad acting....the writers need to bring on a new love interest worthy of alicia, for once.  how about somebody like george clooney coming on as a guest expert witness or something?  hey, he's not my type, but julianna and george, could be REAL together--sparks be flyin' like a dry hot fourth of july...or johnny depp, i'd be all over that....


----------



## tinlizzie (Mar 17, 2014)

Or, how about a man with some mileage on him, a la Jackie & Ari. I saw in yesterday's paper that it was Judd Hirsch's birthday -- he's _only_ 79.   Mm, he did a cameo on TGW last year, though, didn't he?  Ooo.  How about John Slattery (Roger on Mad Men)?

I wish they would settle the new firm's problems and go back to the courtroom with some interesting new cases.  

I do like off-the-wall Elspeth.  She adds a dash of wacky pepper.


----------



## CarolPa (Mar 17, 2014)

Will Chris Noth still be in it?  If so, I'm in!


----------



## Katie H (Mar 17, 2014)

Love Elspeth! She's a hoot.


----------



## vitauta (Mar 17, 2014)

tinlizzie said:


> Or, how about a man with some mileage on him, a la Jackie & Ari. I saw in yesterday's paper that it was Judd Hirsch's birthday -- he's _only_ 79.   Mm, he did a cameo on TGW last year, though, didn't he?  Ooo.  How about John Slattery (Roger on Mad Men)?
> 
> I wish they would settle the new firm's problems and go back to the courtroom with some interesting new cases.
> 
> I do like off-the-wall Elspeth.  She adds a dash of wacky pepper.



george clooney is plenty 'seasoned'--these days he has more salt than pepper in his well-groomed locks...slattery would be fine.  we could have some fun fashioning a list of prospective candidates to be alicia's lover, right? Elspeth has a wonderful spontaneity, an off-beat quality that is positively delightful.


----------



## tinlizzie (Mar 18, 2014)

Well, then.  How about a little more hot sauce -- Antonio Banderas, perhaps?


----------



## cave76 (Mar 18, 2014)

Will looks like a constipated weasel. Can't possibly see what Alicia's fascination is with him!

Elspeth is, as others have said, is wacky and lovable and gets that zinger in there while seeming to be clumsy and dumb.

It's still a much better show than so many others out there and I won't miss an episode.


----------



## vitauta (Mar 19, 2014)

okay, let's see who we have so far as possible future love interests for alicia:  george clooney, john slattery and antonio banderas.  i'd like to add benjamin bratt and mark ruffalo to that list. (OMG, have you seen bb in pinero?)  do we have any more candidates?  or perhaps you think alicia should remain faithfully committed in her marriage to peter and be 'the good wife'....


----------



## tinlizzie (Mar 19, 2014)

What?  No Banderas fans out there?

Chris Noth must be busy on another project - he sure doesn't get much screen time on this show.  And before the season began I heard that Kalinda's part would be bigger this year.  Maybe later on.


----------



## tinlizzie (Mar 19, 2014)

Oops - I missed yours, Vit.  Am I right that all nearly these hunky guys have big brown, melted-dark-chocolate-looking eyes?  Not sure about Slattery's.


----------



## vitauta (Mar 19, 2014)

what, you say you're looking for more eye color diversity for our hunky men?  would adding liam neeson to the lover roster help that cause?  and ok, i confess, i'm a sucker for those melty brown pools, myself....


----------



## vitauta (Mar 23, 2014)

vitauta said:


> has anyone else had the thought that will's character might get killed off this season?




did i call it or what?  just saying....


----------



## tinlizzie (Mar 24, 2014)

OK, Vit.  You certainly take the prize for that one!  

Per the scenes from upcoming shows:  I'm with Kalinda -- the Michael J. Fox character is not the 'new Will Gardner.'


----------



## vitauta (Mar 24, 2014)

ty, a curtsy squat and a bow to my audience. 

were chris noth's eyebrows always so black, bushy and scary-looking as they were in last night's preview clip?


----------



## tinlizzie (Mar 24, 2014)

What!?  Are you trying to kill off another one?


----------



## Katie H (Mar 24, 2014)

vitauta said:


> ty, a curtsy squat and a bow to my audience.
> 
> were chris noth's eyebrows always so black, bushy and scary-looking as they were in last night's preview clip?



I noticed that, too, but realized that they were in contrast to how salt-and-pepper his hair was.


----------



## vitauta (Mar 24, 2014)

noth is looking way too sinister, even for a corrupt machine politician.  one of those facial makeovers might help.


----------



## tinlizzie (Mar 25, 2014)

They seem to be trying to give Carey Agos more gravitas - fewer smiles.  But he has such a boyish face that might be hard to accomplish.  I'd like to see Nathan Lane's accountant back again; is he still studying for the bar?


----------



## cave76 (Mar 25, 2014)

tinlizzie said:


> They seem to be trying to give Carey Agos more gravitas - fewer smiles.  But he has such a boyish face that might be hard to accomplish.



That may be true---- I didn't care for the Agos character at first but slowly it's growing on me.


----------



## tinlizzie (Mar 26, 2014)

I think I misspelled 'Elsbeth' (I posted 'Elspeth.')  Now I'm wondering if 'Carey' is spelled like the late Cary Grant.  Yeah.  Google.  

Whaddya mean, so what?  The real question, I guess, is -- will Peter get kicked out of office?


----------



## cave76 (Mar 26, 2014)

I'm wondering if next season will have Alicia having to defend the man who killed Will!


----------



## Katie H (Mar 26, 2014)

tinlizzie said:


> I think I misspelled 'Elsbeth' (I posted 'Elspeth.')  Now I'm wondering if 'Carey' is spelled like the late Cary Grant.  Yeah.  Google.
> 
> Whaddya mean, so what?  The real question, I guess, is -- will Peter get kicked out of office?



Yep, Elsbeth is spelled E-l-s-b-e-t-h.  And, yes, Cary is just like Cary Grant.

Kind of interesting that Elsbeth is married to the main character, the one with the short haircut and glasses, on _Person of Interest._  Seems like a fascinating pair.


----------



## vitauta (Mar 26, 2014)

cave76 said:


> I'm wondering if next season will have Alicia having to defend the man who killed Will!




hey, right!  alicia will plead him NGBRI, and while she is pleading his defense case in the courtroom, there will be these flashback scenes of alicia and will in love/lust, as alicia is momentarioy lost in rumination.

oh, and btw, i spelled elsbeth's name wrong too, following tinlizzie's usually unerring lead in name-spellings. (thanksalot, tinlizzie)


----------



## cave76 (Mar 26, 2014)

vitauta said:


> hey, right!  alicia will plead him NGBRI, and while she is pleading his defense case in the courtroom, there will be these flashback scenes of alicia and will in love/lust, as alicia is momentarioy lost in rumination.




Do I detect a the barest whiff of sarcasm there?  I hope I never have to see Alicia and Will making lust again!


----------



## vitauta (Mar 26, 2014)

cave76 said:


> Do I detect a the barest whiff of sarcasm there?  I hope I never have to see Alicia and Will making lust again!




thass right, caveman....


----------



## Breathing Couch (Mar 26, 2014)

Oh my ... we are in for a ride, aren't we ?


----------



## vitauta (Apr 7, 2014)

TGW--preempted again!!! and i learn this when?  minutes before airtime, i'm told the ACS awards will be coming on 'next, right after 60 minutes'--WTH??? how many sundays, how many seasons of sundays are we expected to put up with this bull***t  sunday night time slot for one of CBS's highest rated shows?
if you watch TGW, you know what i'm talking about--CBS sports events running late, and delaying the rest of sunday night's broadcasting, by anywhere from 10-50 minutes. on top of that, TGW getting preempted time and again, by various CBS specials and sports events.  an award winning show such as TGW and its fans, deserve better treatment tnan that from CBS, come on!
so here we are, left to wait and wonder one whole week more, to see how alicia's life will be affected by will's sudden death, how the law firms will handle this devastating development, etc....
might peter have had some involvement in the shooting of will? 
what did you think about kalinda offering a belt to will's accused killer?  
what a show....


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 10, 2014)

While I was gone, I recorded all the GW shows and finished watching all of them last night. What a shocker, for me at least. I'm sure glad I didn't open this thread until now. Can I really be the only one (besides the GW characters) that will be missing Will?
During the last two shows, I thought the acting from the women who loved him was really remarkable concerning his death. I admit to using some tissues in sympathy for them, each grieving in their own complex way. Yep, I'm going to miss his character big time as he added so much to the show.


----------



## vitauta (Apr 10, 2014)

welcome home, kayelle!  i must hasten to find where you are displaying your vacay pics. 
josh charles tells this story about how he phoned to comfort the mother of one of his fans, and a regular twitter bud, who was deeply distraught about his screen death on TGW.  he called, introduced himself, and went on to assure the lady that he is 'just fine', that it had actually been his decision to leave the show and end his contract.  she was much relieved....


----------



## Kayelle (Apr 10, 2014)

Vit, I always marvel at how these TV stars just choose to walk away from these very lucrative rolls in search of "self fulfillment". Me thinks it's a pretty cocky attitude and one that most working stiffs would never be able to do with trying to make a living. 
I'm sure I'm not the only fan a little ticked off with him, and others like him. I'm also sure his ego is eating up the attention. Gag.

Thanks for the welcome home Vit! You can find the trip news at "Honey I'm Home"..


----------



## vitauta (Apr 14, 2014)

ah so it's to be finn, then?  i hope he develops a personality to go along with those handsome good looks.  in the meanwhile, finn and alicia share the loss of their loved ones, and can be bonding in sympathic friendship, while allowing the relationship to grow and blossom.  that could work, yeh, yeh, maybe....
it is finally clear that peter and alicia's marriage is a lost cause. there has been far too much hurt inflicted, and emotional damage done, ultimately extinguishing whatever love they once shared.


----------



## SherryDAmore (May 12, 2014)

I LOVED last night's episode - when Peter threw the drink in Castro's face!  Yes!  But Peter is getting ready to stray......Is it just me, or is Finn getting better looking every time he's on?


----------



## cave76 (Jul 11, 2014)

Good Wife (Drama series) was not nominated for an Emmy award-- 2014. However Julianna Margulies was nominated for best lead actresses in primetime drama.

I can't give the source, because a friend told me, but it seems that one of the reasons given for not nominating Good Wife for Drama Series was because people were ticked off because Will had been killed off!!

Sheesh. File under Get a Life!


----------



## Breathing Couch (Jul 13, 2014)

this isn't the people's choice awards.  i find it hard to believe that a storyline means they'd not be nominated for an award.   so punish the writers, not the actors !

on a side note, i see the actor that played Will, was nominated for an emmy.  cool, huh?


----------



## Katie H (Nov 30, 2014)

Okay, so we were looking at our TV listings today, all ready to sit down and watch _The Good Wife_ tonight.  It's not on.  Instead, in its slot, _The Mentalist_ is listed.  Huh?!

What happened to _The Good Wife_?  Anyone have a clue?


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 30, 2014)

Katie H said:


> Okay, so we were looking at our TV listings today, all ready to sit down and watch _The Good Wife_ tonight.  It's not on.  Instead, in its slot, _The Mentalist_ is listed.  Huh?!
> 
> What happened to _The Good Wife_?  Anyone have a clue?



Dang it, I'm really frustrated too Katie. I've looked everywhere without success. Just when we need to see what happens with Cary! Grrr.
I bet it has something to do with making room for special holiday programming. Bah Humbug!! 

Hey folks we're looking to find when episode 11 will be shown in this 6th season. 
Reward will be offered to the finder.


----------



## Katie H (Nov 30, 2014)

Kayelle said:


> Dang it, I'm really frustrated too Katie. I've looked everywhere without success. Just when we need to see what happens with Cary! Grrr.
> I bet it has something to do with making room for special holiday programming. Bah Humbug!!
> 
> Hey folks we're looking to find when episode 11 will be shown in this 6th season.
> Reward will be offered to the finder.



I know, Kayelle.  It was just hottin' up and had us all curious.  I like _The Mentalist_, but I wasn't ready to have it interrupt the other story line,

I think you're on to something, though, with the holiday program schedule.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 30, 2014)

Now I see that Good Wife won't be on next week either Katie.

I stopped watching the Mentalist when his lady side kick got on my last nerve, so I'd rather see them thrown under the bus for the programming.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 30, 2014)

TGW is supposed to return Jan. 4.


----------



## Kayelle (Nov 30, 2014)

Dawgluver said:


> TGW is supposed to return Jan. 4.



Ykies Dawg..not till then? Your reward is a plate of my *good* leftovers from tonight's turkey dinner.


----------



## Dawgluver (Nov 30, 2014)

I'd love to take you up on that, Kay!  I heard it announced out of the corner of my ear when Mentalist was starting.


----------



## vitauta (Feb 7, 2016)

if, like me, you had been feeling disillusioned, even disgusted at times by the marked  deterioration of TGW show-- well, actually, ever since the event of will's death-- i bring you great good news.  TGW is BACK!!  it's almost like old times.  all of a sudden, you find yourself caring, really caring about what happens to alicia again!  you are taking an interest in her emotional well-being and of course, her love life.  you want to reassure her that she can trust herself to take a chance on love, to have hope once again, to seek happiness and personal fulfillment in the future. if you haven't been keeping up with TGW lately, but you really loved the show at one time, i urge you to go to cbs.com and check out last sunday's episode.  i promise you won't be disappointed.  it would be fitting for TGW, as well as satisfying for its faithful fans, that this fine show depart on a high note, the class act it has been....


----------



## GotGarlic (Feb 7, 2016)

Hey, vit! Haven't seen you in ages! How are you doing?


----------



## Kayelle (Feb 7, 2016)

Dang Vit!! I've missed you! Stick around, girl!




vitauta said:


> if, like me, you had been feeling disillusioned, even disgusted at times by the marked  deterioration of TGW show-- well, actually, ever since the event of will's death-- i bring you great good news.  TGW is BACK!!  it's almost like old times.  all of a sudden, you find yourself caring, really caring about what happens to alicia again!  you are taking an interest in her emotional well-being and of course, her love life.  you want to reassure her that she can trust herself to take a chance on love, to have hope once again, to seek happiness and personal fulfillment in the future. if you haven't been keeping up with TGW lately, but you really loved the show at one time, i urge you to go to cbs.com and check out last sunday's episode.  i promise you won't be disappointed.  it would be fitting for TGW, as well as satisfying for its faithful fans, that this fine show depart on a high note, the class act it has been....



After the extraordinary and heart wrenching episode last week, I couldn't agree more! As always, you said it perfectly!!


----------



## vitauta (Feb 7, 2016)

GotGarlic said:


> Hey, vit! Haven't seen you in ages! How are you doing?



i'm good, gg.  i still follow your posts, and was thinking of you, fellow virginian, the weekend of the big snowstorm a few weeks back!


----------

